# Wrist release vs thumb release



## Cowboygunsmith45 (Nov 26, 2006)

Righ now I'm shooting a Scott little goose release and I like it, how ever I have a bass pro card that is burnin a hole in my pocket and I think I my want to try a thumb release. My question is, is there any advantage from one the the other?? Th only thing I cam find bad about a thumb release is I may lose it but I figure that I can drill two hole in the handle and braid some paracord through it. I'm just wondering if thumb releases might help with accuracy or quietness or anything like that? The thumb release I'm looking at is the Tru-Fire


----------



## Jonboat (Aug 16, 2005)

I shot a trigger release and started jerking the trigger. I switched over to a thumb release and seemed to fix the problem and really like it a lot better. I think Tru-ball may have a thumb release with a hole already drilled. Good Luck


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

Here is a quick test to see what your best bet might be:

Open your hand and extend your thumb and contract it. If your fingers move, you may want to stick with the trigger finger release. If they stay still, then the thumb release may work best. Do the same thing with your trigger finger and look at the other three fingers and thumb, if something else moves besides the trigger finger, then the thumb release may be better for you. If both result in smooth release, then choose the one you like better for the "feel".


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I lock my thumb on the back of my neck at anchor, so no thumb release for me>>>carry on......WW


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

It will def. change your form. Some ppl switch to thumb release and love it . I find you have more consistant anchor with the thumb release. Try it and see if you like it.............D


----------



## FlounderSkiff (Mar 17, 2009)

It's really just personal preference, some people like thumb releases and some like wrist straps. See if you can try one out before you buy it and see how it feels to you. Good Luck


----------



## I'm Bit (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm thinking of trying the same thing with the thought, the thumb release is already clipped in, you just have to grab it. I have had a couple quick opportunities and clipping in while keeping an eye on the prize was cumbersome.


----------

